# [/dev] Problème avec les ports PCI

## SnowBear

Bonjour,

je viens de changer de configuration (AMD XP > Bi P3) et donc de carte mère.

Je refait mon kernel (P3 au lieu de K7, support du SMP, suppression des drivers Nforce...).

Je reboot pour activer le nouveau kernel.

Mon kernel est bon mais par contre ma carte réseau "n'existe pas". Je me dit pas de panique ^^.

Je regarde mon kernel, son driver (3Com cyclone) est bien activé, là je commence à me poser quelques questions.

Je tape 

```
lspci
```

Je n'ai aucun résultat.

Aprés plusieurs heures de test je me souviens qu'il y a quelques temps suite à un problème de /dev j'avais dans le fichier "/etc/conf.d/rc " fait ceci :

 *Quote:*   

> RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="no"

 

Là j'ai donc fait le chemin inverse (donc mis à yes).

J'ai sauvegardé puis redémarré, le problème est toujours le même.

Savez-vous ce que je dois faire ?

Cordialement.

----------

## widan

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> lspci
> ```
> ...

 

Rien du tout ? Ou bien il manque seulement la carte réseau ? Est-ce qu'il y a des erreurs relatives au PCI dans dmesg ?

----------

## Il turisto

je dis surement une betise car je n'ai jamais eu ce prob mais :

tu as bien les drivers pci dans le kernel?

----------

## SnowBear

widan > absoluement rien (je précise que depuis la livecd ça marche niquel)

Il turisto > tu aurais le nom de l'option (en théorie je l'ai mais bon on sais jamais ^^)

noyau : 2.6.15 et 2.6.16

----------

## Il turisto

moi j'ai ca dans mon kernel :

```

StoGentoo linux # cat .config | grep -i pci

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

# PCI Hotplug Support

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

```

```

StoGentoo linux # uname -a

Linux StoGentoo 2.6.16-gentoo-r9 #2 SMP PREEMPT Tue Jun 6 16:41:44 CEST 2006 i686 Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1400MHz GNU/Linux

```

----------

## widan

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

> widan > absoluement rien (je précise que depuis la livecd ça marche niquel)

 

Et "dmesg | grep PCI" donne quelque chose ?

----------

## SnowBear

Voici le résultat d'un dmesg :

(désolé pour la qualité)

http://www.mezimages.com/image/darkou/IMG_01361.jpg

Je tourne actuellement avec udev-087, coldplug et hotplug.

----------

## Il turisto

Désolé mais ta photo est pas lisible.

----------

## SnowBear

ha...

j'arrive à lire,

bon je vais essayer de refaire en mieux.

----------

## SnowBear

```
Allocating PCI resources starting at 50000000 (gap: 40000000:bec00000)

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb350, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64

```

Voici le résultat du dmesg.

----------

## Il turisto

j'ai la meme chose au boot (a peu pret).

tu dis que ton lspci n'affiche absolument rien c cela?

----------

## SnowBear

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> j'ai la meme chose au boot (a peu pret).
> 
> tu dis que ton lspci n'affiche absolument rien c cela?

 

C'est exactement celà.

Je viens de tester avec Windows et je n'ai aucun problème OO

----------

## SnowBear

Je ne sais pas si ça peut faire avancer le schmibikl, le shimilibilik, le (simone, suivant !) :

Ma carte mère est une EPOX EP-D3VA. Je dit ça parce que je viens de tester la dernière Ubuntu (livecd) et elle aussi ne me retourne absoluement rien lors d'un lscpi.

La carte mère serait-elle incompatible avec linux ?

----------

## Il turisto

Et sur le live cd gentoo le lspci fontionne?

Parce que ubuntu ca a pas grand chose a voir avec gentoo.

Alors que si ca fonctionne sur le livecd ca doit obligatoirement fonctionner. Restera juste a trouver pq ca marche pas ...

----------

## SnowBear

Sur le  livecd de gentoo j'ai bien un lspci fonctionnel.

Je suis à 2 doigts de télecharger un stage3 et de le réinstaller par dessus :/

----------

## xaviermiller

et si tu démarrais le kernel du livecd sur ta gentoo, ça donnerait quoi ?

----------

## Il turisto

au pire tu peux utiliser le kernel du live cd.

perso je pense que le prob vient du kernel a moins que.

tu as changé d'architecture en meme temps que de carte mere? ou du moins de cflags?

----------

## SnowBear

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> et si tu démarrais le kernel du livecd sur ta gentoo, ça donnerait quoi ?

 

C'est à dire ? tu peux détailler les étapes,

merci    :Wink: 

----------

## widan

C'est d'autant plus étrange que le kernel voit bien un périphérique PCI (en l'occurence un pont AGP ou PCI-PCI):

```
PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:01.0 to 64
```

Il y a quelque chose dans /sys/bus/pci/devices ?

----------

## SnowBear

L'AGP est bien la seule chose qui marche (j'ai un affichage).

Je te dit dessuite pour /sys/bus/pci/devices,

en tout cas le rep : /proc/.../pci/devices et vide

----------

## Il turisto

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

>  *XavierMiller wrote:*   et si tu démarrais le kernel du livecd sur ta gentoo, ça donnerait quoi ? 
> 
> C'est à dire ? tu peux détailler les étapes,
> 
> merci   

 

juste la dans le manuel

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

dans la partie : alternative utiliser genkernel exemple de code 17.

Peux tu repondre a ma question sur l'architecture stp.

----------

## SnowBear

Oups,

j'avais pas vu ta question,

en changeant de carte mère, j'ai gardé la même archi : x86 (P3 / AMD Athlon XP),

j'ai changé le cflags, mais il influe juste pour la compilation avec gcc non ?

----------

## xaviermiller

as-tu aussi changé les options pourle chipset ? c'est peut-être ça qui foire...

----------

## SnowBear

A priori oui,

enfin j'ai supprimé "nforce2" que j'ai remplacé par VIA82x dans la section IDE Driver.

----------

## Il turisto

oui ca influe juste gcc mais g peur que si dans ton cflags tu es passe d'un truc comme ca :

(ici je donne mon cflags en exemple)

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium-m -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

a un truc comme ca

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=amdmachin -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

les programmes ne s'executent pas correctement avec ton nouveau cpu vu qu'il sont optimisés pour l'ancien.

enfin je raconte peut etre des betises et tu aurais surement des segfault dans ce cas la.

----------

## xaviermiller

je te conseillerais de recommencer à zéro la paramétrisation du kernel : supprime le fichier .config (voire même faire un "make mrproper", puis de passer en revue chaque écran dans le "make menuconfig")

----------

## SnowBear

Salut,

donc dans l'ordre :

ls /sys/bus/pci/devices < vide

j'ai fait un nouveau kernel en partant de make mrproper et le problème reste le même (le /sys/... est toujours vide).

Au démarrage j'ai des erreurs au niveau du lancement de coldplug (problème sur les pci bien sur ^^).

----------

